# My Flemish



## Yourillusion (Jan 8, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yourillusion2002/



My baby boy.


----------



## Haley (Jan 8, 2007)

What a big beautiful boy! Hes gorgeous :inlove:


----------



## binkies (Jan 8, 2007)

He is darling! What part of Kentucky are you from? I am right on the VA/KY line.


----------



## Yourillusion (Jan 8, 2007)

We are in the middle just below Lexington. Thanks for the replies Haley, and Binkies.:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful :inlove:

Jan


----------



## Yourillusion (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi, Jan, thanks for stopping by.

Heather


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Heather, he's beautiful.

One day I will have a Flemish. Is he as loveable as manyFlemish out there? Does he give lots of kisses? Ican't imagine what a Blinky would look like done by a Flemish, I betreally cute. I also can't imagine how loud a thumpwould sound by a flemish.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Yourillusion (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi, Susan 

lol His Binkies are funny, He is Very loveable, but he will let youknow your the lucky one, that he loves on you. Kisses are a plenty. Ourlittle guy thumps louder than bugz does, it's kind of funny, it'sbackwards.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 8, 2007)

He's really beautiful. So, your catand your flemish are bonded, are you going to bond the flemish and theother black and white bunny?


----------



## Yourillusion (Jan 8, 2007)

Pika the Cat and Bugs have been buds since day1. I have thought about a Steal Gray Flemish to bond with Bugz. Thelittle one is still not completely setteled in, He runs from us, andthumps, and gets scared easily, so I haven't made any bonding plans forhim yet. I try to let him come to me, and he does, but then runs away.Bugz on the other hand will come when called, and cuddle, and all thecute stuff. Hopefully with time he will come around, we haven't had hima month yet.


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 9, 2007)

They are beautiful! I love his big ears!!!!!!!
I loved how when your cat and bunny were lying together it was a big ball of white fluff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yourillusion (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey BangBang, 

I love the wite fluff, my vacuum cleaner doesn't so much though, lol. We are pretty lucky, that all the animals get along.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 9, 2007)

He is *gorgeous*!:inlove:I just love his colouring! One day I _will_ have a giant bun.:hearts


----------



## Yourillusion (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks Bunnys,

If I could I would have a whole house full of Flemies. Their personalities are as big as they are.


----------



## Yourillusion (Mar 19, 2007)

New Pics Uploaded!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/yourillusion2002/


----------



## naturestee (Mar 19, 2007)

I love this pic!





http://www.flickr.com/photos/yourillusion2002/426674071/


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 19, 2007)

What great pics! I love them.

Peg


----------



## Yourillusion (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you, Thank you.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 19, 2007)

Great pics - all your fur kids are beautiful. And they look very spoiled too - just the way they should be 

Jan


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

He's a beautiful boy. 

White Flemish bucks always make me cry now. :apollo:

RIP, Apollo :bunnyangel:


----------



## Yourillusion (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. Yes Luvabun theyare all very very spoiled. Sorry Snuggys, I wasn't lucky enough to haveknown Apollo, but i've tried to hunt up all the post and pics of him.I've found a few post but fewer pics, but with everything I have seen Ican tell he was a great guy. 



Heather


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 19, 2007)

*Yourillusion wrote:*


> Sorry Snuggys, I wasn't lucky enough to have known Apollo,but i've tried to hunt up all the post and pics of him.


Oh, no, don't be sorry. I loved your pictures and can't waitfor more. One day, I'll have a Flemish of my own.


----------



## Yourillusion (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, so far My Favorite breed is Flemish. Don't get me wrong I love my MiniLops, and Bender, but Flemmies rock.


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Mar 22, 2007)

He's lovely


----------

